# Pures JRE ohne Ballast? Für BOINC-Projekt



## -horn- (23. Jul 2010)

moien,

ich bin mal wieder mit einer frage da . ich möchte gerne java programme in BOINC nutzen. BOINC ist ein server/client system für verteiltes rechnen und da kann man ja nicht davon ausgehen, dass alle clientrechner java installiert haben. daher möchte ich gerne JRE mit schicken. dazu sollte es aber so klein wie möglich sein, nur weiss ich halt nicht, wass ich alles aus dem JRE ordner entfernen darf, ohne dass ich das kaputt mache.
kann mir vielleicht jemand dazu weiterhelfen, was ich machen muss und wa sich entfernen darf. oder gibt es sowas schon passend zum laden?
ich würde halt jeglichen unnützen ballast entfernen wollen, und gezippt wird es dann eh auch noch .

grüße, Andreas

BOINC-Projekt: Constellation


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jul 2010)

-horn- hat gesagt.:


> dazu sollte es aber so klein wie möglich sein, nur weiss ich halt nicht, wass ich alles aus dem JRE ordner entfernen darf, ohne dass ich das kaputt mache.


Aus einer SUN(Oracle) JRE darfst du schonmal gar nichts entfernen ohne rechtliche Problem zu bekommen.


----------



## -horn- (27. Jul 2010)

moien,

wieso darf ich das nicht?
da ist echt viel krams drin, den ich nicht umbedingt mitschicken würde, weilmir das traffic kostet und dem user space wegnimmt.

ansonsten gibtes doch vielleicht ein alternatives jre, oder?

Andreas


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jul 2010)

-horn- hat gesagt.:


> wieso darf ich das nicht?


Weil Oracle dir das nicht erlaubt.


----------



## -horn- (20. Aug 2010)

moien,

wisst ihr, ob die OpenJDK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia auch eine jre anbieten?

Andreas


----------

